# Black GSD breeder in Colorado



## DeltaAlpha (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm thinking about adopting a new puppy in about 1 year. I would like to get a solid black male. Does anybody know of any black GSD breeders in or near Colorado?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD breeders, if they are responsible will not breed for color. That said, most GSD's that are black are from working lines. I can think of a few good breeders that have black pups in litters, but you need to be certain that the bloodlines are compatible to your living situation. There are good/great breeders that have black dogs, and the dogs are worthy of wonderful homes. But these wonderful homes with these dogs need a place where they can shine and show why they were bred, and the color isn't their reason for being placed on this earth. They need a place where they can show their genetics, not why they turned out black.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Hi! my awesome oldest son lives in Ft. Collins  
My breeder has some solid blacks at times. Nice balanced dogs. Sw NE area. Not too far from you...
Sehr Gut Wesen German Shepherd

I love my pup more than life itself...and lots of good references


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I lol'ed. This is even better than the person a few weeks ago who was looking for a large breeder.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

DeltaAlpha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm thinking about adopting a new puppy in about 1 year. I would like to get a solid black male. Does anybody know of any black GSD breeders in or near Colorado?


Are you wanting to adopt a puppy? Or purchase one from a breeder?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Why are people here so harsh on new folks? Maybe try being a friend? People asking about a pup A YEAR IN ADVANCE are trying to be responsible...we are not all born geniuses.... I inquired with alot of breeders over 2 years ago, I knew I would want to get a pup in about 2 years, and started inquiring, guess I was just lucky...no one bashed me  And I have dog experience.....


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Why are people here so harsh on new folks? Maybe try being a friend? People asking about a pup A YEAR IN ADVANCE are trying to be responsible...we are not all born geniuses.... I inquired with alot of breeders over 2 years ago, I knew I would want to get a pup in about 2 years, and started inquiring, guess I was just lucky...no one bashed me  And I have dog experience.....


i agree...how about assuming new people have good intentions? We all didn't start out knowing how to pick out a breeder. Its nice if people come on here to find one and knowledgeable people point them in the right direction. I wish i had found this forum before getting my first gsd.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I swear I've read here 100 times that a person should go to a breeder and tell the breeder what he/she is looking for and the breeder can match you up with the right dog.

So what's wrong with someone having a preference with color?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I lol'ed. This is even better than the person a few weeks ago who was looking for a large breeder.


Lighten up people, it is a JOKE

The OP said ...


> Does anybody know of any black GSD breeders in or near Colorado?


Get it? ha..ha..


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I was a bit confused about the topic line and my inner grammar police wants to red pen it to read "Breeder of Black GSDs in CO", but that's just me. 

Having said that, OP, you need to first decide what you hope to do with the dog. Schutzhund, SAR, family pet, agility, rally, whatever you are looking for. Then I think you will get a good starting point for finding a breeder. There are breeders who have more blacks than average so you can find a black pup, you may just have to wait a bit longer. One of our current males is a solid black and the breeder has already let us know she wants to use him to breed (once he finishes getting his titles,etc) because she happens to like the blacks herself. Of course, that isn't all she breeds. 

Annette


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont think there is anything wrong with wanting a black GSD.

When I was looking for a puppy I knew I wanted a black GSD and I got one, my only problem is I got him from a byb.

There are lots of breeders out there that breed blacks, sables and bicolors because those are the main colors of working line GSD's. 

You will get your black GSD pup, just make sure you go through a reputable breeder.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also don't think there's anything wrong with preferring a specific color as long as you get the whole package..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sagelfn said:


> Lighten up people, it is a JOKE
> 
> The OP said ...
> 
> ...





bocron said:


> I was a bit confused about the topic line and my inner grammar police wants to red pen it to read "Breeder of Black GSDs in CO", but that's just me.


Yes, that's it. It was a joke. Not bashing a newbie. A few weeks ago somebody came on looking for a large breeder and one of our breeders, I think it might have been Robin? said, "Well, I could stand to lose a few pounds, but I'm not _large_". . . . Now this person comes on looking for a black breeder. . . .

that's how my brain works at midnight anyway. And obviously it's how Sagelfin's brain works too.


----------



## DeltaAlpha (Nov 22, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> Hi! my awesome oldest son lives in Ft. Collins
> My breeder has some solid blacks at times. Nice balanced dogs. Sw NE area. Not too far from you...
> Sehr Gut Wesen German Shepherd


Dazed: Is your son also into German Shepherds? We have a great training program up here.

I also appreciate everybody’s opinion on my request and I feel you’re performing a good service with advocating proper decisions when acquiring a puppy.

I have the lifestyle, commitment, and need for a working dog. I’m looking for titles such as SchH3, TDX, CDX, TT in the pedigree. Also, my request for a black puppy is not all in vein.

I’m patient and willing to pay top dollar for the right dog. If anybody else has any suggestions of breeders, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont think there is anything wrong with wanting a black GSD.
> 
> When I was looking for a puppy I knew I wanted a black GSD and I got one, my only problem is I got him from a byb.
> 
> ...


what she said


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with having a preference for a certain color...being sure the litter and breeder are right are the foundation, then getting the color you want from that breeder and litter....

I just got a pup from Europe - the parents were a black and tan and a black - I vehemently did not want a black and tan - so if that is all that was available, I would have waited for another litter from Mamba for a sable or black...Luckily, there was a black female and she was totally suitable for my purposes (pedigree fits my program and will be able to be bred to a male from Csabre eventually) - color was important - but color was only secondary to having a pup from a particular female in Germany. I would have gotten a pup from the W litter last year just as easily as this Z litter. But would not have bought a pup anywhere else from a random litter because it had a black pup.

Lee


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

If you are looking for a working line dog that is black in color there are a couple of breeders in the Denver area. let me know and I will pm you there websites.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are thinking to adopt then there is a girl in Lexington Kentucky right now if you're up for a road trip.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally, I find nothing wrong with wanting a specific color. I want either a black or a sable when I buy a puppy in a few years. It's low on my list of what I want in a puppy but I'll wait for the right one because I'll have ONE dog for many years.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!

:headbang::headbang::headbang:

Did you not see the people saying IT WAS A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking for a black breeder. . . . ha ha ha. . . . 

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!\



Now for the love of all that's holy, somebody please help the OP find a breeder that has black GSDs!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm Emily...my post had nothing to do with yours at all (if you are replying to my post.)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Not in Colorado, but I know a couple of breeders in California that often get blacks. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I will reccommend Austerlitz German Shepherd dogs. I too had a color preference when I went looking for my dog. Took me six months of looking to find a breeder that had every thing I was looking for in a dog (including color). Working titles and health checks on parents, a breeder involved in training, rescuing, looking to better the breed. I wasnt sure if I wanted to get involved in Schutzhund at the time, so it was important to have a dog that would be able to compete if I chose that route.

Link to the site:
Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I also had a color preference.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I got ripped a new a#*h#le when I first became a member of this forum, wasn't aware, or I guess not as informed or educated about not picking a puppy based on color, but for me If I'm buying something and gonna be a part of my life for the next 15yrs.(I pray)then why cant I or we choose on color, and while at It, I was able to choose the puppy of the litter, and It's turned out great for US, not so much for Rocky the roccoon..poor Rocky.....:rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

rjThor said:


> I was able to choose the puppy of the litter, and It's turned out great for US


That is the biggest problem. 

IMO you can have a color preference, I know I sure do, but you need to make sure the puppy not only has the correct color you want, but the correct temperment and drive as well. 

I believe that breeders should choose what puppy goes to what home. They know the puppies best, they have spent 8+ weeks with them, they know their temperments and drive better than a puppy buyer that just spent an hour with the puppies. Unless you are a VERY experienced GSD owner or another breeder, I feel that the breeder should match the puppy to it's new home.

You got lucky Rjthor and so did I when we chose our puppies, but alot of puppy buyers out there that chose/choose their puppy were/are not so lucky.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> That is the biggest problem.
> 
> IMO you can have a color preference, I know I sure do, but you need to make sure the puppy not only has the correct color you want, but the correct temperment and drive as well.
> 
> I believe that breeders should choose what puppy goes to what home. They know the puppies best, they have spent 8+ weeks with them, they know their temperments and drive better than a puppy buyer that just spent an hour with the puppies. Unless you are a VERY experienced GSD owner or another breeder, I feel that the breeder should match the puppy to it's new home.


I agree. Both my current dogs were chosen for me by the breeder and I couldn't be happier. The new one happens to be my favorite color--dark sable! I just got lucky there, the entire litter was sable.

The one time I got a pup based on color, I wasn't so lucky. I was looking at a few different litters, but all other things seeming equal, I picked the one that was the color I wanted. She was a drop-dead gorgeous black sable, but just wasn't the right pup for me. The breeder actually picked the pup for me, and she was a great dog, just not right for me. WAY too hyper and cat-driven. She was rehomed to a SchH enthusiast with no cats.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree, I was able to pick my puppy and I did so based on I wanted a black sable male. I met all the black sables males (there were 5 of them) and played with them. I fell in love with two and couldn't decide. Sonar was the only puppy who was really interested in me and looked at the camera in all the photos I took so I choose him. 

Now, knowing what I know now...I would not pick my own puppy next time. I did want a higher drive dog to do Schutzhund with and Sonar is not that dog. But, I can do all sorts of other things with him such as tracking and obedience. For my first Shepherd he is perfect, but I know next time that I will allow the breeder to evaluate and choose a dog that fits the plans I have for it. :hug:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> That is the biggest problem.
> 
> IMO you can have a color preference, I know I sure do, but you need to make sure the puppy not only has the correct color you want, but the correct temperment and drive as well.
> 
> ...


 Yes we did get lucky, but I did spend the day with the breeder along with my son RJ, and we talked about what I was looking for along with my son spending time with the pups for the day, so I guess technically he did help us choose a pup for us, just narrowed it down on the black pups.


----------

